# Anyone ever try "sass"?



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 1, 2010)

Like the post says.... my boy said he was gonna bring me some molly, he came with this brown shit that looked like dope.. he said it was "sass".... anyways, after a half gram of that shit i was .... sassed... but, what is it? it felt sorta like molly... I mean, I was most definietly fucked up in the head...


----------



## arrowslueth (Feb 1, 2010)

No idea, but my friend and I also got some along with our molly. We didn't know was either but it was nice! Urban Dictionary: short for sassafrass, pressed into pills or used as powder. The plant root in which MDA or "molly" is derived from.


----------



## hotsxyman911 (Feb 2, 2010)

its the natural and better for you ecstasy.


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 2, 2010)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Like the post says.... my boy said he was gonna bring me some molly, he came with this brown shit that looked like dope.. he said it was "sass".... anyways, after a half gram of that shit i was .... sassed... but, what is it? it felt sorta like molly... I mean, I was most definietly fucked up in the head...


Yeah, definitely sounds like MDA. Believe thats called Sass.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 2, 2010)

well, whatever it was it did feel very molly-like and nice... I did do a good ammount tho. Definitely wears you out the next day... Ive been doing molly now and then since the mid 90s and this stuff is very similar I just had never heard of it before a week ago... I thought it was some new slang for molly that the kids use these days but then i saw it and it looked like dope....


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 2, 2010)

What should it cost? I can get it for 80 bucks a gram? is that good? Half a gram gets you wayyyyyy fucked so I guess so


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 2, 2010)

hotsxyman911 said:


> its the natural and better for you ecstasy.


 
you couldnt be further from the truth. real sass is MDA which has very similar effects as MDMA(ecstasy) with slightly more hallucinegenic qualities. MDA i twice as neurotoxic as MDMA which still isnt saying much as both substances can be enjoyed responsibly in reasonable doses. quite often the brown 'sass' is just a lazy cooks MDMA where he skipped the acetone wash final step that washes out all the minor impurities. once again not much to worry about but you dont want to go on a multi day binge with dirty MDMA.

its not natural either(where are these people getting thier info?)...sure its made from sassafrass and thats natural, but several chemical reactions later its MDA and certainly not natural.


----------



## estesj (Feb 2, 2010)

Damn it must be nice to live in Europe! I haven't had molly or good beans since the mid 90's in the states.


----------



## shepj (Feb 3, 2010)

I am calling a *BIG bullshit* flag on a lot of reply's here WITHOUT EVEN READING THEM.

The term "sass" is complete, and utter bullshit and should be avoided at all costs. Where it originated from and what it currently means have zero correlation. It is like using the "stack" terms (e.g., single stack, double stack, triple stack, and so on and so forth); the terms are used by dealers to increase some form of "marketing" hype to sell a product to an uneducated buyer. 

Now...

Some people will say "sass" is sassafras oil (Saffrole) which is so fucking retarded it hurts and angers me every single time I have read it. Saffrole is the precursor to MDMA, it is not psychoactive, and is a known carcinogen.

I have heard people say "sass" is MDMA that was not cleaned at the final step of the synth (more than likely they are trying to say that it was not washed in acetone or recrystallized).

Others will swear that "sass" is MDA (3,4-methylenedioxyamphetamine -if I am correct) which I am pretty sure is a precursor to MDMA (I am also pretty sure it is a homologue of MDMA).

The kicker.. *drum roll* Are you ready ladies and gentlemen? The greatest thing on earth... So I have come to understand, depending on your location, "sass" is simply a regional term for MDMA (as some people say molly, some say sass). If you go to festivals, you will more than likely hear the term sass! Also, some southern areas of the USA refer to MDMA as sass, generally in the northern regions of the USA it is referred to as molly (this is not always correct, but merely a rule of thumb). 

It is simply different terminology (e, adam, xtc, molly, sass, moon rocks, shards, rolls, beans, blah blah blah). 

The original term "Sass" was indeed MDA, this is no longer the case.

*EDIT:*

It is like buying ecstasy (pills). Someone could be selling you a "triple stack", and it could be baking soda and caffeine. People will sell shit with a name merely to sell shit with no regards to what it contains in reality.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 3, 2010)

whatever it was it was brown like dope(heroin) and effected me like molly.. which I have tried numerous times over the last 15 years. All the molly I tried tho was always white or off-white.. this shit was brown and it definietly made me super spent the next day.... I think I will get some more tho cuz i did rather enjoy it. My fiance and I did do a lot tho and it was mildly hallucinigenic... I can get blue e at the moment and this stuff.... decisions decisons... Im not from Europe like one posted said, Im in NYC


----------



## shepj (Feb 3, 2010)

Cheech Wizard said:


> whatever it was it was brown like dope(heroin) and effected me like molly.. which I have tried numerous times over the last 15 years. All the molly I tried tho was always white or off-white.. this shit was brown and it definietly made me super spent the next day.... I think I will get some more tho cuz i did rather enjoy it. My fiance and I did do a lot tho and it was mildly hallucinigenic... I can get blue e at the moment and this stuff.... decisions decisons... Im not from Europe like one posted said, Im in NYC


It was either MDA or unwashed MDMA. If it felt like mdma, it was mdma. If it was more trippy than MDMA, it was MDA.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 4, 2010)

shepj said:


> It was either MDA or unwashed MDMA. If it felt like mdma, it was mdma. If it was more trippy than MDMA, it was MDA.


thats what i thought while leaning toward the MDA side of things. the high body load indicated MDA as well IMO.

good first reply, holmes.


----------

